# Nothelle Spoiler, Where to buy?



## burnttoast (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey, does anyone know where I could purchase the Nothelle spoiler that goes just below the rear window? I'm looking for the 1 piece not the wrap around.
The one pictured here:








Thanks.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Nothelle Spoiler, Where to buy? (burnttoast)*

I am trying to replicate this spoiler with my bodyshop guys. If you hold for a week or so I can get this to you for a lot cheaper even with shipping from Europe.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Nothelle Spoiler, Where to buy? (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_I am trying to replicate this spoiler with my bodyshop guys. If you hold for a week or so I can get this to you for a lot cheaper even with shipping from Europe.

Do a wrap around midhatch spoiler as well and im totally in


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

x2!


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

keep us updated, might be interested.


----------



## burnttoast (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Nothelle Spoiler, Where to buy? (a3-b-RS)*

what kind of material is it going to be? 
any idea how much cost?
dare I say group buy?!


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

And add on piece for the top spoiler w/ or w/o sline would also be nice.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

why would anyone want that?
you guys actually think it looks good?
or are u putting it on because its just something else to stick on.
uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh it totally ruins the shape/lines of the rear imo...


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

+1 really not a fan. but too each their own.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (the4ringer)*









Make this and I will send you money tomorrow...


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_








Make this and I will send you money tomorrow...

Not into the mid-line spoiler at all, especially if you have an S-Line.
But, either S-Line or not, I've always been partial to the subtle aggression of this design


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

OK i like the wrap around idea. i'll start working on it Tuesday. 
the material will be some sorta polyester composite. i'll get more info on that. and also will have a quote. here shipping will be the biggest cost. anyone have experience with over-the-atlantic shipping?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

I looked for more pictures but i couldnt find much. I spoke with the guy that owned this car as well and he told me that it was mocked up by a body shop with fiber glass. It also used the northelle mid hatch as the starting point fabrication.
I wish I had taken some pictures of it at waterfest


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

guys i've given up on this idea for now due to lack of detailed photos and my sickness. 
but does anyone know the price of the Nothelle spoiler?


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

i dont think its that bad. thatsecond picture of the black a3 i think its looks preety kool


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

the black one, to my knowledge, IS the nothelle 3 piece. The green (projecta3), I believe only has the center piece


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

it looked liek a C230 coupe for a second there lol


----------



## Mentosman42 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

you should just buy a civic if ur gonna throw on pointless stuff imho.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

i hardly think its as corny as a riced out civic. its like hes throwing vtech stickers on it. i personally wouldnt buy this spoiler but evryone has diffrent taste but its far from rice


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_it looked liek a C230 coupe for a second there lol

Thats totally what I was thinking.....


By A3Danimal


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (Presns3)*

that was my old car in the pic above http://www.tunershop.com is where i sourced all of the Nothelle stuff through, but it isn't a short period of time to get anything from Nothelle.
I liked the 1 piece spoiler compared to the 3 piece. it looked great on the car.
here are a few more pics from different angles mine was a 2006 sport package (not s-line)










































_Modified by ProjectA3 at 12:52 PM 1/11/2008_


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (justdanorm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justdanorm* »_the black one, to my knowledge, IS the nothelle 3 piece. The green (projecta3), I believe only has the center piece


The 3 piece design is custom. A while back I wound up calling Dauntless to see If i could get one...They told me that the spoiler in the picture is a custom mock up using the northelle spoiler as the starting point. I actually saw that car in person at Waterfest but he was on his way out as I was entering. I would have loved to gotten his info so I could talk to the shop that did it but i just missed him. 
If it helps I can call Dauntless again for more pictures


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_
The 3 piece design is custom. A while back I wound up calling Dauntless to see If i could get one...They told me that the spoiler in the picture is a custom mock up using the northelle spoiler as the starting point. I actually saw that car in person at Waterfest but he was on his way out as I was entering. I would have loved to gotten his info so I could talk to the shop that did it but i just missed him. 
If it helps I can call Dauntless again for more pictures 

You were told wrong.
Nothelle definetely does, or did (might have discontinued it) a 3 piece
Nothelle Picture








If you go here: http://nothelle.com/show_cars_1_1_aero.htm#
then click "Detail A3 Sportback (3)" you can see.
Also when I had their price list from Germany, it had a 3 piece on there.
I believe, I may be wrong, that Nothelle discontinued the 3 piece and made it just a 1 piece center *on* the hatch
The "Dauntless" is a US distributor of Nothelle








From the Nothelle website


_Modified by justdanorm at 5:22 PM 1-11-2008_


----------



## afra1975 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Nothelle Spoiler, Where to buy? (burnttoast)*

try espoiler*com. They might have it


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Nothelle Spoiler, Where to buy? (afra1975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *afra1975* »_try espoiler*com. They might have it

Wow dude. Where were you 7 months ago?


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

http://www.dauntlessvehicles.c...L.pdf
Looks like it was $265 last year. Plus $126 if you want it prepainted.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The 3 piece design isn't custom but the black car definitely has different side pieces than the silver car. If you look the silver one ends bluntly about halfway to the end of the taillamp. The black car ends tappered down at the edge of the taillamp.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Ummm... isn't the silver one a 2 door?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

Try Steve Smith at http://www.Tunershop.com. He'll sort you out with a fair price, just make sure you have him ship it to your house directly, and not the shop that will do the install.


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

So Tunershop has the Nothelle 3-piece spoiler? because I emailed Dauntless (company that carries Nothelle) a few months back and they told me it was not available at this time...weird...


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (saulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saulz* »_So Tunershop has the Nothelle 3-piece spoiler? because I emailed Dauntless (company that carries Nothelle) a few months back and they told me it was not available at this time...weird...

Oh, I can't be positive that they have it. But if it's available overseas, Steve will figure out how to get it. He's pretty good like that.


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (saulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saulz* »_So Tunershop has the Nothelle 3-piece spoiler? because I emailed Dauntless (company that carries Nothelle) a few months back and they told me it was not available at this time...weird...

Nope. I used to Import Nothelle Officialy before Dauntless did. The 3-piece version on the black car is the first rev available from Nothelle.
The current spoiler sold is only in the center like on Brian's car "ProjectA3"


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I still want one

Noethelle quit making these a few years ago. If I can get my hands on one anyone else be interested in repops?


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

ceese said:


> I still want one
> 
> Noethelle quit making these a few years ago. If I can get my hands on one anyone else be interested in repops?


Count me in!


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Whoa, never seen one of these. Count me in.


Sent from my iPotato


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

zombie thread is back from the good old days...maybe still want the 3 piece one


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

I actually don't completely hate that.


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ponto said:


> I actually don't completely hate that.


You bumped a three year old thread for that?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Yup! 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

lausch said:


> You bumped a three year old thread for that?



It's an 8 year old thread. I bumped it three years ago and now I'm glad I never found one.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> It's an 8 year old thread. I bumped it three years ago and now I'm glad I never found one.


Little to much 80s flare for a modern car. But I've definitely seen worse applications. I was jist bored and browsing on Friday. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Little to much 80s flare for a modern car. But I've definitely seen worse applications. I was jist bored and browsing on Friday.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo



I think if a 3.2 had FI, RS3 front fenders, 9" wheels and the roof spoiler removed it could work, but there's a reason that kit didn't sell well.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> I think if a 3.2 had FI, RS3 front fenders, 9" wheels and the roof spoiler removed it could work, but there's a reason that kit didn't sell well.


Yeah you'd need to have a lot of flare to rock it. Mmm rs3 fenders. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------

